# halloween convention recommendations



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Hauntcon 
A traveling Horror convention that moves to a different state each year. It's strictly haunt related. With many haunt seminars to attend & big trade room of products to purchase.

HAuNTcon

Horrorfind Weekends- Baltimore, Maryland
A giant horror convention. This one of a kind horror halloween and spooky convention features horror movie celebrities, horror writers, halloween seminars and supernatural speakers as well as a giant dealers room , horror movies and many special events. More that just a horror convention, it's the Spookiest Show on Earth.

Horror Convention HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!

I've attended both. If you have any questions please feel free to email me.


----------

